# Paragon Build



## untamedfrontier (Dec 18, 2020)

Finished my Paragon a couple days ago, and boy was it a journey. I thought that I had made all necessary connections for the 3pdt's, as I decided to take this one up to 11 on the premium scale and use the deMont Ultra Premium's, but lo and behold I'd missed a couple connections. I've included a correct version of the wiring if anyone decided to skip using the included board.

Album is Richard Swift's Dressed Up for the Letdown -


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 18, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Dec 18, 2020)

Super cool! Beautiful execution. I love that song Lady Luck by Richard Swift. Rip.


----------



## untamedfrontier (Dec 18, 2020)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Super cool! Beautiful execution. I love that song Lady Luck by Richard Swift. Rip.


Thanks! Agreed, such a talent, gone too young.


----------



## rjkuyvenhoven (Dec 18, 2020)

Thanks for providing the wiring diagram. Going to be helpful when I get around to building Paragon.


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 18, 2020)

Can I just say HOLY SHIT $15 Foot switch!!! Thing looks pretty awesome, those lugs are super nice looking on the LMS site. Can someone share the benefits of it over the regular $3-$4 jobbies?


----------



## untamedfrontier (Dec 18, 2020)

Dan0h said:


> Can I just say HOLY SHIT $15 Foot switch!!! Thing looks pretty awesome, those lugs are super nice looking on the LMS site. Can someone share the benefits of it over the regular $3-$4 jobbies?


It's funny, because I originally only bought one of them, because my curiousity just couldn't handle not knowing how a 3pdt switch could be worth $15, but I absolutely think it is. 

It has almost no sound when engaging, and takes very little force to engage. In some ways, it actually makes less noise than relays do. There are no other 3pdt's that are even close quality-wise. Are you going to notice the difference if your band is playing loud? Not a chance. 

I'm definitely not going to use them on every build, but for the ones that are going to be on my board for a long time/forever, absolutely. 

Here's a super unscientific comparison of some switches:
3pdt Switch Comparison


----------



## dawson (Dec 18, 2020)

Science is as science does.

Thanks for the comparison.


----------



## Chas Grant (Dec 18, 2020)

Looks Great!


----------



## Barry (Dec 18, 2020)

Looks great


----------

